# how to use micromax data card with win 8 ?



## pinakel (Mar 8, 2012)

how to use micromax data card with win 8 ?

i have this Micromax Mobile : 352G

but i cant connect it with win 8 it says no device. it works great with win 7 & xp

plz help. thanks


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ I think you have to wait for either official release of win 8 or official win 8 driver for your device from the manufacturer.

BTW, you can also try this : Install win 7 driver on win 8 and connect the device and see whether it works or not.


----------



## funskar (Mar 9, 2012)

pinakel said:


> how to use micromax data card with win 8 ?
> 
> i have this Micromax Mobile : 352G
> 
> ...



Try connecting via phone & modem in control panel..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pls do search before you create a new thread.

Your solution is here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...m-not-working-windows-8-consumer-preview.html


----------

